# Lake water quality affects property values



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Here is some good data for all watersheds.

Study: Lake water quality affects property values
http://brainerddispatch.com/stories/archive.shtml

BEMIDJI (AP) -- A study of lakes in north-central Minnesota shows that clear water can boost the value of lakeshore property, giving property owners and elected officials a new reason to think about land-use and development issues.

Researchers at Bemidji State University calculated how much property values would rise or fall on 37 lakes if water clarity improved or worsened.

They examined 1,205 residential property sales from 1996 to 2001 on lakes in the upper Mississippi River watershed. The land values were compared to water quality data for those lakes.

"We concluded that water clarity is very significantly related to the price per foot of lakeshore," said Charlie Parson, a geography professor and co-author of the study. "We have enough lakes and enough parcels to establish that this is a real relationship.

"Water clarity, a measure of how deep you can see into a lake, can be affected by pollution, erosion and other factors, such as the removal of shore vegetation.

Parson and Patrick Welle, a professor of economics and environmental studies, projected how property values could change if water clarity increases or decreases.Leech Lake, for example, is clear to a depth of about 10 feet. The study said that if the water got clearer -- so you could see down another 3 feet -- a lake property's value would rise by $423 for each foot of frontage. For a 40-foot lakefront lot, that amounts to nearly a $17,000 gain in value.

If the lake's clarity is reduced by more than 3 feet, the study said, it would cut values by $594 per frontage foot.

Property values on other lakes would be less dramatically affected by changes in water quality.

Ten Mile Lake in Cass County, which is clear to nearly 22 feet, would see shore frontage rise an estimated $9 per foot if its water became clearer. Land values would drop by about $11 per foot if the lake lost more than 3 feet of clarity.


Also from the Great Lakes Radio Consortium
STUDY: HOMEBUYERS PREFER CLEARER LAKES 
Christina Shockley, June 2, 2003

According to a new study, property next to a clear lake is worth more than property next to a murkier lake. The Great Lakes Radio Consortium's Christina Shockley reports:

Researchers from Bemidji State University looked at 37 lakes in upper Minnesota. They collected sale prices on homes, and compared them to pre-existing water clarity levels. Patrick Welle is a professor of Economics and Environmental Studies at Bemidji State. He co-authored the study.

"So we ran the model not only over the twelve hundred and five sales, but we also ran it by the six different regions separately, and in each case water quality is one of the most significant predictors of the sale price of the lakeshore property."

So, the clearer the lake water, the higher the property value. Researchers say landscaping, clearing vegetation up to the shore, and fertilizing can decrease water clarity. They say a manicured lawn can boost property value right away, but in the long run, it could be a detriment.

For the Great Lakes Radio Consortium, I'm Christina Shockley.


----------

